# Nicola Benedetti new album sounds amazing!



## pianopam14 (Aug 31, 2009)

Hi everyone, 

I am new to blogging but thought I should give it a try after listening to Nicola's Benedetti's performance on TV last week - she was amazing!

Being a fellow Scot, I probably should have known more about her but this was one of the first times I had actually heard her play! I just thought she had so much emotion in the piece she played, im quite interested to see what the rest of the songs of her album are like once it comes out.

Anyway, let me know what you all think of her new song. It was on The Hour on Friday so I presume you would be able to watch it online.

Pam


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

pianopam14 said:


> I am new to blogging...


Well... I might have chosen a different first letter to the fifth word in that sentence. 
At any rate- this contribution is something of a puzzler to me. How can you say-


pianopam14 said:


> *Nicola Benedetti new album sounds amazing!*


 when _this_ quote-


pianopam14 said:


> im quite interested to see what the rest of the songs of her album are like once it comes out.


 makes it clear that this (amazing) album isn't even available yet?!


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

You see, Pianopam14, you have to be extremely careful on what you write. Caton is always fatcheful.


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Chi_town/Philly said:


> Well... I might have chosen a different first letter to the fifth word in that sentence.
> At any rate- this contribution is something of a puzzler to me. How can you say- when _this_ quote- makes it clear that this (amazing) album isn't even available yet?!
> 
> Now... where do I put this thread?
> ...


You bring up some excellent points, Chi_town/Philly.  I can't to see what the response is going to be.


----------



## kg4fxg (May 24, 2009)

*Sept 7th, 2009*

From what I read the Album is available Sept 7th, however this link you can purchase mp3 downloads.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B002IJAXEO/ref=nosim/?tag=deccacouk5001-21

Why you can hear or buy mp3 early I don't know.


----------

